# Down goat



## Rachelmariexx (May 6, 2019)

Hi! I just joined!
My problem is with Jack who I’ve owned since he was 2 days old he’s now 11 years old.  He’s been down 12 days.

Only symptoms week back end and turned under ankles. No other  neurological Symptoms was literally fine the day before. No twitching, circling etc

Fecal showed low count  strongyloides.
We treated with Questplus.

We did the recommended treatment for meningeal worms. 5 days 10xs the recommended dose of safeguard and Dex. We actually started another 3 days of Dex Yesterday.


3 doses of Bose and 3 doses of Thiamine in the first 3 days.
We did start Thiamine again yesterday.

 Eye lids are pale not white but pale.
 Had 4 doses of Vit B12.

 Should we try Vit B complex? Is there a difference?

Are we missing anything? Any recommendations?

He’s currently up in a spling 5-8 hours a day.
 Eats great, drinking, no diarrhea and peeing fine. Super alert and his normal personality.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

Pale eyelids and i give red cell....that's  about all the help I can give you....wishing you luck with your boy !


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your boy, I'll tag a few others for help

@OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice


----------



## Rammy (May 6, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from Tn! So glad you joined us. Look around and see what interesting stuff you can find. You'll get to "meet" folks at the same time. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Oh, and we all love pics, so post them anytime you feel the need! Please make yourself at home!
PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself. Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes. Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 6, 2019)

I would ask your vet sounds like your boy may need some iron if he is that anemic. With his age you want to look at the heart as well.
Sounds like he is improving.


----------



## Rachelmariexx (May 6, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> I would ask your vet sounds like your boy may need some iron if he is that anemic. With his age you want to look at the heart as well.
> Sounds like he is improving.


 He was checked out by our vet about 2 months ago and had heart listened to and bloodwork done all was normal. He went threw a phase of non stop drooling for about 6 weeks. Had two vets check his teeth and found no teeth issues. Did a couple rounds of antibiotics didn’t improve. Then He just stopped drooling  that was about a month ago. He’s honestly been the same for the last 12 days not worse but no improvement. Should we give Vit B complex or no because we did Vit b 12?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 7, 2019)

I wonder if he could have had a stoke?


----------

